# Looking for a raspberry recipe



## Tinwakr (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone willing to share a tried and true recipe for raspberry wine? No mead please. [emoji6]


----------



## StevenD55 (Dec 1, 2018)

I haven’t tried this. But found it in a 1976 Winemakers Recipe Handbook

3 lb Raspberry
7 pints of water
2.25 lb sugar
1/2 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 campden tablet
Wine Yeast is all it lists. Probably a little research is needed for yeast. But it seems like a clean yeast would be desirable. 

Starting S.G. 1.09-1.095

Use a strainer/fermenting bag

Other than that, nothing different than grapes.

I think this makes 1 gallon. 

Steve.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 1, 2018)

If you can get fresh/frozen raspberries:

For a three gallon batch:
17 lbs frozen raspberries (gifted to me, a friend was moving, his leftover crop for that year)
water/sugar added to 3.5 gallons, SG 1.080
71B-1112 yeast (Go Ferm to rehydate)

6 gallon batch w/o much actual fruit:
128 oz Vintner's Best Raspberry fruit base
1 Liter Red grape concentrate
3 lbs Frozen red raspberries (BJ's)
water and sugar to 6.25 gallons, SG 1.080
EC-1118 yeast (rehydrated in Go Ferm)

--used bentonite, pectic enzyme in both batches (12 hours before adding yeast)
--both bulk aged at least 9 months before bottling
--both stabilized and back sweetened to 1.005

The first batch is to die for, but the pH is around 3.10, so more sugar might be welcomed depending on your tastes.
A small amount of sugar is all that is needed to bring out intense raspberry flavor.
Both batches were quite good once they reached 18 months old, though drinkable right when bottled.

Hope that helps.

Edit: just happened to have a bottle of #26 in the fridge, which is the second recipe above. Opened it up and it's very good at 33 months old. My only negative comment is that it could use a bit more body, so I'd modify the above recipe to either make it as a five gallon batch or add 5+ more pounds of frozen raspberries. Image below.

Edit 2: probably 100%+ of your daily allowance of vitamin C, though not too acidic in my opinion. I think it qualifies for the fruit component in my diet today.


----------

